# Vtr Modding



## RIEFY (5/3/14)

Howsi ladies and gents

I cant seem to find the thread with the vtr ring which was cut. can someone please point me in the right direction


----------



## Rowan Francis (5/3/14)

lol , let me get it for you ...


----------



## RIEFY (5/3/14)

dude can you give me a break down on how to do this and what tools I will need ?


----------



## Rowan Francis (5/3/14)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/vtr-modifications.1075/

R100 and a courier bag ?


----------



## RIEFY (5/3/14)

will i not be able to do it my self? @Rowan Francis


----------



## Rowan Francis (5/3/14)

ok , if you want to try , what steel cutting tool / device do you have ??


----------



## RIEFY (5/3/14)

none lol. I will have to go borrow lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (5/3/14)

Need to borrow a dremel bud

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (5/3/14)

and it's not a job for the feint hearted , just ask @Gizmo , i did his while he watched ..


----------



## RIEFY (5/3/14)

ok. how do we do this then. how much you going to charge me?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (5/3/14)

pm


----------



## RIEFY (5/3/14)

ok so i have a buddy with some tools coming tonight to mod the ring and try and keep it in tact.

will let you guys know how it goes


----------



## ET (5/3/14)

so i take it you just cut the ring off close to the body and then grind the nubs flush with the main body? anything i missed? might as well get the info for when i eventually get a vtr


----------



## Gizmo (5/3/14)

That's all bud

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (5/3/14)

You also have to grind away the lip on the inside of the top so that a kayfun sits flush 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (5/3/14)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (5/3/14)

That's rowans amazing work.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (5/3/14)

thats neat.... I hope we can keep the ring on mine

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (5/3/14)

@Cape vaping supplies , i dont think you will manage to keep the ring , i tried really hard but there is just not enough "meat" to be able to grind a 22mm hole in there .


----------



## devdev (5/3/14)

Ok, just finished the 'circumcision' of my VTR. I didn't shave away enough to fit a Nautilus in there, and its too late to play with the dremel now, don't think the neighbours will approve, so I will finish the final cut tomorrow at lunch at the office.

Also doing a quick fix on the 510 connector. I have version 1 VTR (with rotating 510 connector) and thanks to @SVS1000 I have watched a video on how to fix damaged/non-performing Innokin 510 connections.

Finally I will be ending with an aluminium wrap, which should look cool (I hope)

Have stripped the VTR down and have pics if anyone wants

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BhavZ (5/3/14)

We love pics.. Please post them


----------



## RIEFY (5/3/14)

here we go





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (5/3/14)

All in the name of a good vape!
Love it


----------



## vaalboy (5/3/14)

Shucks need to get me a pair of those sunnies. Maybe then I'll see what I'm doing 

Good luck, hope it works out!


----------



## devdev (5/3/14)

Pics uploading........ *tap* *tap* *tap*

Wonder if this will unlock the modding badge for me


----------



## devdev (5/3/14)

Pre-chop, top removed



First cut


Little progress, lots of noise...



Bulk of the work finished


All done, now just needs a tidy up


Cutting stones


510 pin removed. The white grommet is the faulty bit. You can just make out the tear in the grommet which seems to make it short out and give the dreaded VTR 'Non' error.

Check the pin, firmed up with 3mm O rings. This config didnt work, and I managed to get it fixed with 2 3mm o rings and some heat shrink


----------



## Andre (5/3/14)

devdev said:


> Pics uploading........ *tap* *tap* *tap*
> 
> Wonder if this will unlock the modding badge for me


Maybe if you and the Afriville team do good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (5/3/14)

Behold!


----------



## Gizmo (5/3/14)

Looks great dev. Except for the fact it looks like it's been through the war . Are you going to wrap it?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (5/3/14)

Yeah I did a trial wrap before I did the circumcision. The aluminium has an industrial grade adhesive, which sticks like crap to a blanket. I am busy cleaning the gunk off, and it will looks good as new. But yes, then its wrapping time


----------



## Gizmo (5/3/14)

Awesome stuff. Nice to see the VTRs getting the attention they deserve

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (5/3/14)

Yeah I am just preying that the work I did on the pin sorts out the 'Non' error once and for all. When I first got this puppy i loved it.


----------



## Gizmo (5/3/14)

Shew bud hope so too. Crossing fingers for you

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (5/3/14)

almost done . finishing stages polishing

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (5/3/14)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (5/3/14)

Goodness me nicely done cvs. Can't believe you were able keep the ring. Even the news paper thought that was sexual lol. Well done looks sick as tits!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (5/3/14)

im pleased with the outcome

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (5/3/14)

Super clean. So how does it vape 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (5/3/14)

Well done craftsmaster.


----------



## devdev (5/3/14)

Hahahaha. Stark contrast in our approaches @Cape vaping supplies 

The sledgehammer approach vs the scalpel


----------



## Gizmo (5/3/14)

Don't worry dev I'm more of the sledgehammer guy. If it wasn't for rowan it would have been one messy diy job. I am not very good with my hands nor do I have patience. :l

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (5/3/14)

I had one of my clients who turned into a friend do it for me. he is a jewler by trade. @Gizmo im cleaning up the shavings then I will wrap a coil and report back

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## SVS1000 (5/3/14)

Very awesome guys


----------



## ET (5/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I had one of my clients who turned into a friend do it for me. he is a jewler by trade.



well now, figure you're vtr looks better than how it came from the box


----------



## Silver (6/3/14)

Amazing modifications there @devdev and @Cape vaping supplies 
Admire your determination


----------



## vaalboy (6/3/14)

Great modifications. Looks nice and compact too.


----------



## RIEFY (6/3/14)

so daylight has brought better pictures of the actual inside of the ring. here you can see how it looks now after polishing












Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> so daylight has brought better pictures of the actual inside of the ring. here you can see how it looks now after polishing



That looks so very sweet! Would the Nautilus fit after that modification?


----------



## RIEFY (6/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> That looks so very sweet! Would the Nautilus fit after that modification?


I doubt it you will have to remove the ring. I was persistent and did not want to loose the ring

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## andro (6/3/14)

That look really sweet. Congrats


----------



## RIEFY (6/3/14)

thisis how I carry this heavy thing around. Samsung camera case






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ET (6/3/14)

looks awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (6/3/14)

ok so now you guys makin me wanna get a vtr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (6/3/14)

doo it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (6/3/14)

just waiting for @Gizmo new stock to arrive , i likey me a black vtr


----------



## RIEFY (6/3/14)

mine is booked for a wrap tomorrow torn between white and black

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (6/3/14)

black without a doubt or even carbon fibre white or black will look sexy


----------



## RIEFY (6/3/14)

im leaning more towards white to be somewhat different to the rest

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (6/3/14)

@Gizmo , i think still has one left !!


----------



## RIEFY (6/3/14)

rowan what do u think of the vtr jobbie? we polished and polished to get it thru took us about an hour

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (6/3/14)

Suitably impressed , ten points to you .. 

I wish i had a RBA that was under 22mm dia , so i could have left the ring on too , but i will be going home in April (for a holiday) and will then have access to all my tools , so look for some more modds on my VTR then .


----------



## RIEFY (6/3/14)

Thanks dude.

operation VTR is complete. I could not wait till tomorrow to have it erapped so I took up the challenge and it did not come out too bad im quite digging it.





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev (6/3/14)

Ok, finally recovered from eskom shedding their load all over me

Some pics of my circumcised VTR, with fixed 510 connector, aluminium wrap and Nautilus in place:


The kayfun in place before the top was re-installed



VTR looking sexy on the bed


Nautilus installed, vaping VM Vanilla Pear - can go up to 15w and still tastes great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (6/3/14)

nice going bro.

funny I also took a shot on the bed lol





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

I suppose what makes the VTR nice is that the tank doesn't stick out as much above the device as it would on the MVP, where it screws in on top.

It allows you to screw in the tank on the side.

@devdev, I see you and I like our plastic flat top mouthpieces - hehe


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/14)

Question on the VTR... will an Aerotank fit through the ring?


----------



## Andre (8/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Question on the VTR... will an Aerotank fit through the ring?


It should easily, the Kayfun is 22 mm, whilst on my measurement the Aerotank is 18 mm.
EDIT: Saw the VTR can take a 19 mm tank, so the Aerotank should fit nicely.


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/14)

Matthee said:


> It should easily, the Kayfun is 22 mm, whilst on my measurement the Aerotank is 18 mm.
> EDIT: Saw the VTR can take a 19 mm tank, so the Aerotank should fit nicely.



Oh sweet! Thanks @Matthee now I have to research another MOD... Mmmm just checked and thank the Pope Vape King are out of stock! My credit card just heaved a sigh of relief!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/14)

After a little research it would seem that a VTR would make me have to really tighten my draw string Woolies shorts a lot tighter... that's one heavy piece of machinery!


----------



## Rowan Francis (8/3/14)

Yup it sure is . But well worth it . 
Just do it .

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (8/3/14)

look a couple of pages back how I carry mine

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Yup it sure is . But well worth it .



I see I can even put my Nautilus tank on it... do they all come in a fancy case along with an extension for larger tanks?

Is it worth it when you have a Cool Fire II, SVD and MVP? Or is it just a kewl looking device that makes it a need to have senario?


----------



## Rowan Francis (8/3/14)

@Rob Fisher . It comes in a case with the extension .. it's nice . 
I have a Svd and was thinking about a second one . @Gizmo showed me the Vtr and I was sold . Its the same device but in a nice short hideable version . Slips nicely into my back jeans pocket . 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> look a couple of pages back how I carry mine



I just did and that is the issue I have... I never wear long pants with a belt... only time I do is Weddings, Funerals and Major fishing prize givings and AGM because I have to.

When I left corporate life I swore I would never wear a suit and tie again... and all the years of my internet business I let my guys wear anything provided it was clean and they didn't smell! Personally I never wear anything but Woolies shorts (even in winter here in KZN)... my MVP with a full Nautilus only just makes the gravity pulling limit... initially this vaping game made me carry a man bag with all my crap in it but that's a pain and with the big tank and MVP I no longer need carry extra juice and batteries anymore...

The VTR looks like it will need a holster or a man bag.


----------



## RIEFY (8/3/14)

I think the chip in the vtr is different to the one in the svd

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Its the same device but in a nice short hideable version . Slips nicely into my back jeans pocket .



I must admit I do like the idea of the tank being inline and the whole thing is being in your hand with no major protrusions... The big test will come next week when I test the Aerotank and if comes close to the Nautilus I may give some real consideration to the VTR. I also love the idea of a small (relatively) 18650 device.


----------



## SVS1000 (8/3/14)

There is no denying it is a heavy device but it is my favourite one. It is also one of the very few VV\VW devices that can sub ohm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/14)

SVS1000 said:


> There is no denying it is a heavy device but it is my favourite one. It is also one of the very few VV\VW devices that can sub ohm.



What makes it a favorite of yours @SVS1000 ? Is it just build quality and simple menu system? Or the fact that it's an 18650 device? Or it just does the job and looks great?


----------



## SVS1000 (8/3/14)

I Like the weight, it feels solid in your hand. It vapes very nicely. It has an easy menu system. The button instantly fires the coil. It looks the part aswell 
It is expensive and im sure there are devices that do the same job for less money but im glad I have it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/14)

SVS1000 said:


> I Like the weight, it feels solid in your hand. It vapes very nicely. It has an easy menu system. The button instantly fires the coil. It looks the part aswell
> It is expensive and im sure there are devices that do the same job for less money but im glad I have it.



Perfect answer! Just what I wanted to hear!


----------



## RIEFY (8/3/14)

can anyone find the chip specs? im almost certain I read something somewhere about the chip being better

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## SVS1000 (8/3/14)

Looks like its just a in house Inokin board.


----------



## RIEFY (8/3/14)

I know but I think I read something about the chip having a higher mhz rating or something like that

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (9/3/14)

Am loving all your commentary about the VTR. 
You guys are making me want one too

I think for me, it would be a case of wanting one, more than needing one. My MVP and SVD are fine so far. But I will admit, i do like the form factor that the tank is sunken so doesnt protrude as much. And also that it takes 18650 batts versus the MVP having a built-in batt. 

@Cape vaping supplies, i think you are right to investigate its chip or board. Maybe it hits differently because it differs from the SVD's board. Didnt you once mention something similar about the MVP? You said it hits nicely because it has a different type of pulsing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

Silver said:


> I think for me, it would be a case of wanting one, more than needing one.



Yip I agree... and am in the same boat.


----------



## Silver (9/3/14)

*I tell you what guys, our forum ROCKS!*

I just looked on a thread on ECF where the members are talking about the *SVD *versus the *VTR *versus the *eVic*
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...te-svd-vs-itaste-vtr-vs-joyetech-evic-vv.html

There are 7 or 8 pages of comments. No disrespect to their members, but most of the comments are totally useless. I only found 1 useful comment:

It came from a member called "Wingsfan0310". It is reply #58. I have pasted his comments below: (he is referring to the VTR in this post)
"I don't know how much bigger it is than the MVP2 but I hear it's one of the heavier VV mods out there if not the heaviest according to pbusardo review. The one thing I wasn't personally thrilled with is unlike MVP2 it's PWM, not a fan of PWM and the rattlesnake effect. YMMV Happy Vaping"

So based on my little expedition on the ECF forum I discovered the following:

1) the VTR may use PWM pulsing like the SVD. Some may not like it. I have noticed when I connect my Vision Spinner VV 1300mah battery to my mPT2 for example it rattles like a rattlesnake. I don't mind that. When I connect the SVD it has more of a silent rattle. I can actually hear the sound of the circuitry pulsing, but it's nearly silent. You have to put your ear virtually on the mod to hear it. When I use the MVP, there is no rattling. The firing feels much smoother than the Spinner. Not saying I like it more. It's just different. Yet it also is a regulated device. @johanct, I think we need your help here to distinguish the different types of regulation methods being used by these different devices 

*2) I think our forum ROCKS big time.* We have far less drivel (apologies to ECF) and way more useful commentary IMO. I mean, we have @Rowan Francis, @devdev and @Cape vaping supplies modding their VTR's with and without rings. @johanct telling us all we need to know and more about the tiniest details relating to the electronics - and just generally in my opinion way more insight with far less useless commentary. The humour and off-topic comments are generally owing to our community spirit and joking between ourselves. Any request for help on the choice of device on our forum will be met with very useful comments sizing up all the pros and cons - very quickly. Go see for yourself on that thread above what I am talking about. That said, ECF has WAY more members, so I suppose it's a bit unfair to compare. We are much smaller with I would think far more experienced folk as a percentage of the total user base. But anyway, then that is to our advantage and so be it.

Just wanted to share this with you - am excited about our forum - and love it here.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

Great data mining there @Silver! And there is no question this forum and it's members *Rock*! Finding it was an absolute win!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (9/3/14)

In my personal opinion the difference between the various electronic mods relates to the speed and interupt time of coil heating combined with the juice transfer efficacy of the wick, and obviously the surface area. The PWM (pulse width modulation) frequency off all these units are so high that it becomes irrelevant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/3/14)

Thanks @johanct - good feedback - much appreciated


----------



## SVS1000 (9/3/14)

I have a first gen VTR and it hardly has the rattlesnake. I have heard that some people have it quite bad. I have used Gizmos 2nd Gen and I have never felt or heard it.


----------



## johan (9/3/14)

IMO "rattlesnake" noise caused by flooding of the coil.


----------



## SVS1000 (9/3/14)

johanct said:


> IMO "rattlesnake" noise caused by flooding of the coil.



Oh ok then im talking about the buzzing sound it makes when you fire the device not a gurgle.


----------



## Silver (9/3/14)

It's like a crackling sound of the juice vaporising... Not really sure what it is though...
But can guarantee that the same tank on the Vision Spinner rattles like a rattlesnake. Switch batteries to the MVP or iTaste VV and its way more silent, like a slithery snake 

So its not a leaking or flooding or gurgling thing... (at least not the thing I am observing)


----------



## johan (9/3/14)

Silver said:


> It's like a crackling sound of the juice vaporising... Not really sure what it is though...
> But can guarantee that the same tank on the Vision Spinner rattles like a rattlesnake. Switch batteries to the MVP or iTaste VV and its way more silent, like a slithery snake
> 
> So its not a leaking or flooding or gurgling thing... (at least not the thing I am observing)



Then I'm totally mistaken @Silver , I've only experienced that noise on a flooded atty, my apologies.


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/3/14)

My micro coils crackle and pop and I use a mech 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------

